# This is The ONLY Construction Aheasive to Use



## Binn

Eric,
You are right! This glue is great, I built back in December 2011 ext. stairs for my sister and used this for glueing the 6×6 post to concrete and to the risers and 2×12's making the ,I cannot remember what they are called , you know the boards the steps are nailed to. Anyway I used this PL glue and it sets up quick and holds. I glued every tread so there would not be any cupping even with the screws, and this was treaded lumber. As of today the glue has held, no cupping with the treads even after 8 months in the sun , heat and cold. You know how bad treaded lumber cups and twist, but her stairs look great. I also used heavy deck screws (the blonde color screws that have the star head) with all the wood NO NAILS, all screws and PL polyurethane glue. I also bolted all the post to the 2×12's that make the deck frame. I told my sister that her house would blow away before her deck and stairs and she lives in New Orleans. I think the Liquid nail is ok for interior work if you have time for it to dry, but NOT outdoors . If I can figure how to post photos I will.


----------



## ChrisForthofer

I've used this stuff several times outdoors in my projects and it is the best stuff going imho. Holds like grim death, stays flexible enough to move with the wood through the seasons and bonds most anything to anything. 2 thumbs up for me too.


----------



## b2rtch

In general Loctite products are excellent. 
The very first time i worked with a Loctite product was in 1967 in France. 
I have quite en experience with them and they never let me down.


----------



## rasp

I like the PL Premium 9000 Advanced or whatever it is. near instant tack, great hold. installed a lot of wall panels and other architectural details with this stuff. Also fills voids nicely, but large blobs take longer to fully cure

don't bother with 'no more nails' and other imitators


----------



## Edziu

I've used this stuff and it is the real deal. I swear by it for so many applications. I even reinforced a crack on a piece of cast iron with this stuff, doesn't look pretty, but it does the job.


----------



## Boneski

Loctite products are excellent. I hope they sell this stuff in Australia. "No more nails" or "No more skill" as I like to call it is only an average product at best.


----------



## EricMSaperstein

Well the white liquid nails goop still isn't fully cured - obviously w/ a TWO WEEK cure period and this all started on Friday. ... But it didn't come flying apart when the one leg I put together with it was chucked up and spun on the lathe.

Side note - Kinda weird, last time these table legs turned was some time around 1906 … 106 years later I split them at every seem, glue them up, and return them. More on that project later …

Now the PL stuff - all fully cured and solid. No issues … even the stuff I put together YESTERDAY. Actually some small pieces glued this morning were ready to machine this evening!


----------



## knarfc

I am now trying to use this Loctite PL Fast Grab Premium adhesive, but it is very hard to get it out of the tube. I have looked for a date so I can tell if it is past its use date, but no date on the tubes to be found. My hands hurt from trying to squeeze the caulking gun. I'm gonna return these 8 tubes and go to another store and see if they are any better. Knarfc.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Did you pierce the seal after cutting the nozzle? There should be an aluminum foil seal that needs to be pierced with a nail or the pointy thing on your caulking gun or nothing will come out.


> I am now trying to use this Loctite PL Fast Grab Premium adhesive, but it is very hard to get it out of the tube. I have looked for a date so I can tell if it is past its use date, but no date on the tubes to be found. My hands hurt from trying to squeeze the caulking gun. I m gonna return these 8 tubes and go to another store and see if they are any better. Knarfc.
> 
> - knarfc


----------



## shanewoodsman

Will this product work for gluing up some polystyrene (foam) ceiling tiles to cover a popcorn ceiling? I want to cover up the popcorn instead of scraping it, but need to find a glue that will adhere to the popcorn surface and the foam tiles I want to use to cover it - please let me know if this product can handle that! Thanks!


----------

